# Ramset alternative?



## McCool (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been using a Ramset rs22 for framing basements when I need the bottom plate to tie into the concrete floor. I use the yellow shot with 3" nails and I find that more often than not the nail does not bite very well into the concrete because it doesn't have enough power to sink the nail much more than 1/2". I am thinking about moving up to a .25cal ramset but the cheapest one I can find is $320. Does anyone know of a cheaper ramset than will have no problems sinking 3" nail through a 2x4 and into concrete?

thanks.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

look for a .27 cal gun. most of the .25 cal guns are specialized for guys doing metal drywall studs and will be more expensive and only shoot up to 1-1/2"

The ramset Cobra is cheap

http://www.amazon.com/Ramset-Powder..._2?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1296533075&sr=8-2

or look on craigslist or ebay for a used hilti


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

have you considered using meal track for the top and bottom plates? They are easier to fasten to concrete, you set the studs {metal OR wood} in them and screw in place. I do some of this work alone and it saves me some time using the metal track.


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

Tapcons work really well too. I use both-- My walls never move with either but the ramset I have is faster. The only time I have a hard time is on older homes( 20 years or older) concrete is really hard lol. If you want to save the money cut nails work really well too.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you a contractor or is this a 1 time thing for your own basement?

I prefer an expanding concrete anchor, or concrete screws but they take much more time to install (anchors more than screws) Either takes some concrete drilling and tightening up for an install, so now tool investment for the most part.


----------



## Kingstud (Feb 4, 2011)

We're using Titen HD's now, slower but man they hold! http://www.simpsonanchors.com/catalog/mechanical/titen-hd/


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as the plate doesn't move once you shoot it, 1/2" penetration is enough. I've got a .25 cal. Hilti, but I use the Remington .22 because the shot/pins are cheaper. If you're worried, use adhesive under your bottom plate.....


----------



## McCool (Dec 3, 2006)

I am looking at the cobra III .27 cal but it can only use 2 1/2" shot and I need 3" for subflooring basements.

I think I am going to move over to tapcons and hammer them in with an impact drill.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

McCool said:


> I am looking at the cobra III .27 cal but it can only use 2 1/2" shot and I need 3" for subflooring basements.
> 
> .


with Powder Actuated Tools, most manufacturers recomend not trying to exceed a 1-1/2" embedment into normal weight concrete. the tools aren't designed to drive them any deeper, and the risk of fish hooking increases. the other "rule of thumb" is your base material should be at least 3x your embedment depth


----------

